# Who needs fancy stuff?



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

Woke up this morning and decided I was gonna show my boys how I started hunting. No camo, no fancy calls, no fancy gun or anything. Just going out to have some fun. We put around 6 miles on our boots today and enjoyed every step! Just an old shotgun and the 3 of us making memories. A few shells in my pocket and that was it.


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

On the way home they were talking about it being the best day ever and wanting to do it again tomorrow.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Kids, sheds and squirrels all the makings for a perfect day.


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

Best part was starting the day walking out a Ridge I walked out with my old man 25 years ago.


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

Looking like my daughter wants to go this evening. Weird...14 and wanting to spend time with dad. I’ll take it!


----------

